# new to growing need some help



## soofaded (Mar 25, 2006)

haha hey everyone ive never grown anything in my life and this monday im going to get my seeds (stress seeds =\) ive been reading alot of information from the forum so i thought it would be fun to grow myself.. heres my plans for growing tell me anything so i can improve it i got alot of questions =\ about growing so bare with me haha ill be posting pictures up when i got everything going.. im still not sure about growing yet. i need to find a secluded area because i cant grow in my room or house.. if theres a way to make the plant smaller i can grow in my backyard but anyways here are the plans

when i get the seeds im going to do germinate them with the ziploc baggy method and when the thing pops out of the seed ill get one of those red cups and fill it half way with soil/fertilizer and then use my finger and push a hole into the soil then put the seed inside, am i suppose to put the root or w/e facing up or down? well after putting it in im going to cover it up with somemore soil and then water it .. after doing that im going to leave it outside in the sun and see what happens.. how many times or how much should i water a day ? and the weather down here in cali is pretty hot.. when it gets to the afternoon the sun is super super super shiny and its hot! and in the mornings its cold.. does anyone know a way to shrink your plants? is that possible? i dont even know haha im a noob to growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh yeah i will also cut holes on the bottom of the red cups so the water can flow out.. to tell you the truth i dont really kno why. ive seen many people do this so im gnna also do it haha


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll start with the same advice I give to all beginners--read a grow guide.
You'll learn about the plant, how it grows, what it needs and when.

Here's my recommendation.  Purchase some peat pots--little planters made of peat.  Fill them with top-quality unfertilized potting soil.  Plant a seed in each one and leave outside in a sunny location where they will be undisturbed.  When you plant the seeds pour enough water in the peat planter so it runs out the bottom, then no water for a day or 2.  When the soil starts to dry out on top, spray water onto the soil enough to keep the soil moist but not soaking wet.  The seeds will sprout usually within a week.

Now comes the hard part--prepping the site.  This involves digging a 3' wide by 3' deep hole for each plant and re-filling with quality potting soil.  Look for potting soil that has things like worm castings, bat/seabird guano, kelp/seaweed, and a bit of hydrated lime.  Buy a bag of perlite and add to the potting soil until the perlite makes up 25% of what you re-fill the holes with.

When roots start to grow through the peat planters, transplant to each site--just scoop out a handdfull of soil and plop the baby plant in, peat and all.

Backyard growing: you can make marijuana look like pretty much a completely different plant.
You can change the characteristic shape of a marijuana plant--turn it into a bush--by topping.
When the plant is 12" tall, cut off the upper 4" (mid-way between branches).  Two main branches will grow from that point.  When those 2 are 12" long, cut off the top 4", now you've got 4.  Do it again, 4 main branches become 8.  This also causes the plant to grow in width, keeping it short.  You can train it to grow in sort of a dome shape.
Then, get some plastic flowers and berries from a crafts shop and attach them to the plant, flowers first and a few month later move the flowers and attach berries.
Everybody know pot doesn't grow big red flowers and berries, right?

The hardest part of guerilla growing is finding a suitable site.  It MUST be remote, someplace where no one will ever go.  You want a clearing, near but not next to water.
No matter where you grow, the plants will need water every few days.  If it doesn't rain you must bring them water.

The plants will be ready for harvesting in mid-Oct.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

Are you crazy soofaded????

Aren't already in trouble with you school and family?????
Now your growing????
You get busted forget about college dude. Govt. Grants don't like pot cultivators.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 26, 2006)

lols yeah im in trouble but im so bored i dont ahve anything to do .. lols i dont know if i am gnna plant yet i have everything at home because my grandma use to do alot of gardening but i just dont have a spot ahha and ganja the plastic plants haha thats a crazy ass idea hahahah thats cool thanks for the advice. i dont know if im going to do it yet it looks super fun

so it takes 7months to harvest.. ? 

haha mutt if i was your kid u`d beat my ass huh ahhaa


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

soofaded said:
			
		

> haha mutt if i was your kid u`d beat my ass huh ahhaa


 
Nope. you wouldn't be gettin into trouble. you'd either be in a private school or home schooled and in total lock-down. hahahaha

Grow outside not near your residence if your gonna grow.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 26, 2006)

lols thats what happend to me im on lock down . and before i was at a private school


----------

